# Chef in AEB-L and Poplar burl



## daizee (Dec 21, 2019)

Finally finished something new after going back to not-knife-work full time! 
6.75" workhorse in 62Rc AEB-L, as a gift. Handle scaled down for the receiver's women's-small hand.

Happy Holidays!

-Daizee


----------

